# Can brother and a sister be close growing up ?



## ladykara

We were told we may be having a boy today, its not confirmed yet but my husband is a little disappointed. I have a teenage son ( who is not my husbands) and a 2 year old daughter. We would have loved another girl so our daughter had a sister. My husband seems to think they will not play or be as close as if they were both girls. I only had a younger sister and my husband only had a younger brother so I guess we both come from families with same sex siblings. I can only see one wanting to play with dolls and the other cars and not ever play together like I did with my sister.

Having one of each is normally a perfect combo for most, but its worried us. anyone else have one of each ? Or have opposite sex siblings ?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have two boys already, who naturally enjoy the same things. And we're expecting a little girl in April. I have no concerns that she won't fit right in. I imagine her brothers will play things she likes, and she will play things they like. Or alone from time to time. I don't foresee any issues!!

Don't worry!


----------



## ladykara

Thanks honey, you said something in another post which put my mind at rest, about them both having the choice to play with all toys...x


----------



## shayzee

I was worried when i had my DD recently because my 5yr old DS really wanted a brother, i was upset for him - i know he really wanted a play buddy, as we arent really close to cousins etc.He was upset at first too saying" i want a baby brother "& " will baby sister play with me?" .But within a week he took to her & now showers her with kisses & hugs all the time! I hope they'll get on & play together too when they're older.Hope it works out for you too hun, x.


----------



## Erised

My brother and I were quite close growing up. You'd be surprised how well cars an barbies go together, lol. 

Lots of toys are suitable for both genders anyway, take all the happyland figures for example. Give a child water to play with, and both boy and girl will be just as happy to pour from teapot to teacup. 

I'll admit I'm not close to him anymore, but that's because I moved country and am not close with any of my family really.


----------



## Laura80

My son is only 3 months old but already him and my 2 and a half year old daughter adore each other. And my brother and I were close growing up and are still close now.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I have 2 brothers, one 2 years older and one 2 years younger. I loved having brothers, we had so much fun playing together :). Lots of imaginative play and running around outside. We still get on really well :).


----------



## Pearls18

I grew up with a brother and we are very close, it was a different dynamic because we didn't do much of the same things but I still loved his company, my mum says it's because we were different genders that we got on so well because it meant we weren't competitive etc, but it's different for different families I guess. My DH has 2 brothers and 1 sister, they're all really close his little sister got on well and had a great relationship with all her brothers.


----------



## ladykara

Thank you girls, after thinking about it apart from wanting to dress as a fairy she doesn't actually play with main girls toys, she hates dolls ( which I'm very gutted about ) its all unisex toys at the moment. X


----------



## angela2011

I have 3 boys ages 12 8 and 6 and a 4 year old girl (and a boy on the way) I am amazed how well they all get along. My 4 year old and 6 year old is the best of friends. They play cars together play with her kitchen together and when he plays with his action figures she sits right beside him with her Barbie dolls. It all ways turns into either batman vs Barbie or batman saves Barbie. I always wanted a sister for my daughter but she is perfectly happy with her brothers and loves being the only princess.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

I wouldnt worry about it all, my brother and I are 2.5 years apart and we were always playing together and very close growing up. Same goes for my partner and his sister  I have many female friends with brothers who are very close to them!


----------



## ladykara

There will be a 2.5 year gap with these two too.... Thank u x


----------



## embo216

I have a boy and a girl and they are super close and the best of friends :) They are very stereotypically a boy and a girl and they still play well together- barbies and monsters :D

I have a brother and a sister too and my brother and sister are a lot lot closer and me and my sister? I would say it works out even better as there's less competition. :hugs: x


----------



## jessthemess

My brother and I are closer in age, just 14 months apart, but we're best friends. I see him five times a week, easy. We had the same friends in high school, he dated one of my very best friends for awhile. When he's had hard times he has moved in with me. We argue like CRAZY but we help each other with everything, I've been doing his taxes for years haha. But I think especially as we went through dating age it was kind of nice to have a close friend who was a guy to go to for advice for me and vice versa for him.

Plus, even though he's younger, he's definitely tougher, it's nice to have someone like that always on your side! :)


----------



## minties

There is a 2 year age gap between my brother and I. We played all day long! I had my barbies and stuff, but together we: played with Lego, rode bikes, ran around outside, had water gun fights, drew pictures, jumped on the trampoline...anything and everything. 

We are still into all the same stuff an get along very well at 30 and 28. He buys stuff for my kids, I send him computer parts. 

Our gender never had a say in how we played, how we enjoyed eachothers company, or how much we loved eachother.


----------



## motherofboys

I only have brothers and growing up we were very close. I would rather have been with them and their friends then my own, and was very maternal over them. they were twins so you would think I would possibly have been shut out but we were close in age and more like triplets


----------



## Guinea Pig

Yes,Yes and again YES :hugs:

Much to my pain today as they disappeared to draw on the walls :nope::dohh:

My 2 and 4 year old girl and boy play magnificently together (and quite mischievously too :dohh:)

xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My boy and girl are incredibly close; they have a real empathy for each other and are each others best friend. I hope my baby girl fits in well with them in the next few months x


----------



## mommysbaby

Me and my bro are 17 months apart. Growing up I Never felt I was missing on anything other than the 'double wardrobe.'.. :) we faught like crazy, kicked each other, troubled each other, played basketball as well as kitchen together. But for any outsider we used to be one unit and still are. And now we r so close that we share almost everything with each other. I can't emagine my life without him.


----------

